# apache, php und mysql

## lugri

Hallo, 

ich habe gerade apache, mysql und php installiert

emerge apache

emerge mysql

emerge php

dann hab ich dieses und noch weitere foren durchsucht um mir informationen darüber zu verschaffen ... leider sind noch einige fragen offen:

das apache modul mod_php: brauche ich das, damit php läuft? 

war emerge php ein fehler? hätte ich gleich emerge mod_php ausführen sollen?

danke schon mal

----------

## moe

Ja.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> emerge -s php
> 
> *  dev-php/php
> ...

 

Also mod_php emergen, und danach nicht vergessen in /etc/conf.d/apache2 bei APACHE2_OPTS "-D PHP4" hinzufügen..

Gruss Maurice

----------

## Deever

```
deever@floatkiller:~ $ emerge mod_php ^php$ -s | grep Description 

      Description: Apache module for PHP

      Description: PHP Shell Interpreter
```

Just my 2 cents....

/dev

[edit]

Mist!

Zu spät!  :Wink: 

[/edit]

----------

## lugri

danke für die schnellen antworten.

aber was mache ich jetzt mit dem bereits installierten php?

drauf lassen oder weg damit?

----------

## AndiB

 *moe wrote:*   

> nicht vergessen in /etc/conf.d/apache2 bei APACHE2_OPTS "-D PHP4" hinzufügen..

 

Was bewirkt das denn gleich wieder?

Ich hab heut auch die drei Sachen installiert nach diesem HowTo

http://biostaubaer.no-ip.com/nuke/html/modules.php?name=News&file=article&sid=2

Apache funktioniert nach etwas probieren, MySQL scheint auch zu laufen.

Nur werden sämtliche .php files als text ausgegeben.

Hat vielleicht jemand einen Verdacht woran sowas liegen kann?

Ich weiss momentan nicht wo ich mit der Suche anfangen soll!

----------

## spitzwegerich

 *AndiB wrote:*   

>  *moe wrote:*   nicht vergessen in /etc/conf.d/apache2 bei APACHE2_OPTS "-D PHP4" hinzufügen.. 
> 
> Was bewirkt das denn gleich wieder?

 

Dass der Apache beim Starten das php-Modul lädt.

 *Quote:*   

> Nur werden sämtliche .php files als text ausgegeben.
> 
> Hat vielleicht jemand einen Verdacht woran sowas liegen kann?

 

Das php-Modul ist nicht geladen.

Nach der Änderung der Konfigurationsdatei muss der apache neu gestartet werden, mit /etc/init.d/apache* restart.

----------

## lugri

Hallo nochmal.  :Smile: 

meine Frage ist irgendwie untergegangen....

muss jetzt ein 

emerge unmerge php

sein?

----------

## tuxedo

Wenn du PHP nur im Web brauchst kannst du es unmergen (AFAIK besteht keine Abhägigkeit zu mod_php, ich hab hier gerade kein Gentoo zur Hand). Wenn du auch PHP-Skripts in der Shell ausführen willst, brauchst du's.

----------

## toskala

du kannst das php wegmachen, das ist _nur_ der shell interpreter und hat _nix_ mit dem webserver zu tun.

----------

## AndiB

 *spitzwegerich wrote:*   

> Nach der Änderung der Konfigurationsdatei muss der apache neu gestartet werden, mit /etc/init.d/apache* restart.

 

Alles schon versucht, ändert leider nichts

OK hat sich erledigt, so dumm muss man erst mal sein  :Wink: 

Stand alles so schön in der Config drin:

APACHE2_OPTS="-D SSL -D PHP4"

nur hab ich die ganze Zeit das Kommentarzeichen übersehen   :Confused: 

----------

## fdavid

 *moe wrote:*   

> ...nicht vergessen in /etc/conf.d/apache2 bei APACHE2_OPTS "-D PHP4" hinzufügen..
> 
> Gruss Maurice

 

Vielen Dank!

----------

